# 3000 to 4000 what sporty diesel



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi I have around 3 to 4000 to buy a diesel but I want something sporty anyone have suggestions


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

Seat Ibiza FR or Cupra.

Not that I'm biased or anything


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

3/5door, hatch saloon?

Leon fr? Not sure about prices though.

Golf gt tdi, or tdi sport 130 and a remap.

Be ready to budget for clutch/dmf when buying.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Id be looking at seat leons to tbh . Wicked looking , go well bust as said be prepared for the dmf bill


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Id consider the leon as above.

However another option could be the Grande Punto M-Jet. Had one as my last car, with a tuning box and it went very well for a small car. Could easily be had for £3-4k. No major mechanical issues known, just make sure belts have been changed.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Gotta be a Golf 1.9 tdi 130/150


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

astra cdti 150 add a box 200bhp with nice figures of tourqe will surprise a few hot hatches. just have to be careful of gear box as these tend to go if they get hammered from standing


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sporty and diesel... :-(


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

vectra 150 cdti


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Mondeo ST TDCI


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

fabia vrs - chuck a remap on it and I can guarantee fun. One of the best cars ive owned.


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

Rizzo said:


> fabia vrs - chuck a remap on it and I can guarantee fun. One of the best cars ive owned.


Exactly the same, engine and mechanically speaking, as the Ibiza FR.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah but the Fabia vRS is top of the range for Fabias.

The Ibiza FR will always make you feel 2nd best when a Cupra pulls up!


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

ardandy said:


> Yeah but the Fabia vRS is top of the range for Fabias.
> 
> The Ibiza FR will always make you feel 2nd best when a Cupra pulls up!


So when a Polo GTi pulls up next to you, do you just have a heart attack?


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

TJenkos said:


> So when a Polo GTi pulls up next to you, do you just have a heart attack?


Not really as the Ibiza Cupra TDI, is the more powerful... by 30bhp (ergo...more fun... if you like an over damped diesel hot hatch).

Yes I used to own one... and I loved it.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Come over to the dark side a get a Swede. 

Saab 1.9TTID 180 BHP standard and other forum users have seen up to 230bhp of course it must be the TTID Aero


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

ardandy said:


> Yeah but the Fabia vRS is top of the range for Fabias.
> 
> The Ibiza FR will always make you feel 2nd best when a Cupra pulls up!


Spec wise they are largely the same, engine wise they very nearly the same, bar the map and FMIC. A standard Cupra wouldn't make me feel second best at all...

Plus your comparison is a bit like saying that if you buy an Audi, you always feel second best when a Ferrari, Lambo, Aston, Rolls, Bentley etc pulls up.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

brettblade said:


> Plus your comparison is a bit like saying that if you buy an Audi, you always feel second best when a Ferrari, Lambo, Aston, Rolls, Bentley etc pulls up.


does it? don't think it does

its like if you but an audi and a s badge pulls up or you buy and s badge and an RS pulls up


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Chris79100 said:


> Sporty and diesel... :-(


Where have you been for the last few years i have BM estate car that would show a clean pair of heals to nearly all hot hatches and embaress , a few others how about the new 335d bhp and 0 to 60 under 5 sec and 600nm Torque not sporty enough


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Leon FR


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

The 335d is my next car!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

possul said:


> The 335d is my next car!


F30 X Drive ? sounds great to me


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> does it? don't think it does
> 
> its like if you but an audi and a s badge pulls up or you buy and s badge and an RS pulls up


How would that make you feel any more/less inferior than any other manufacturer of more expensive cars?

If someone pulled up at the side of me in an Ibiza Cupra, I wouldn't be too bothered at all to be honest. If someone pulled up at the side of me in a brand new Rolls... Then you would take some real notice!

I know of plenty Ibiza FRs that run 230bhp+, which is more than enough to make most of your Ibiza Cupras look like they are stood still!

It really is a moot point, buy what you can afford to purchase, run and insure etc. as long as you realise there will always be nicer cars out there, then you won't have a problem.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

brettblade said:


> How would that make you feel any more/less inferior than any other manufacturer of more expensive cars?
> 
> If someone pulled up at the side of me in an Ibiza Cupra, I wouldn't be too bothered at all to be honest. If someone pulled up at the side of me in a brand new Rolls... Then you would take some real notice!
> 
> ...


I didnt say it would, and it wouldn't me neither i had my reasons getting my car which wasnt the top spec either. just your reply to the post didnt make sense against what he said.

what he was saying is the same model but a higher spec i.e. if you had a astra sri and a vxr pulled up this is a superior spec car of the same model

seeing a FR running 230+ will still look like an FR though if it pulled up besides you. im not here to debate wether modded will beat a standard FR


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Has anyone suggested something for 4k yet ? to be honest sporty and diesel don't really go together, but for that money i guess i'd be looking at an Astra 150 XP.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

An older 330d bmw would be my suggestion, purely because its got good power a decent chassis and wheels driven at the right end unlike most of the crap suggested here!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Where have you been for the last few years i have BM estate car that would show a clean pair of heals to nearly all hot hatches and embaress , a few others how about the new 335d bhp and 0 to 60 under 5 sec and 600nm Torque not sporty enough


Sporty, isn't a straight line.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> F30 X Drive ? sounds great to me


Depends really, I was going for pre facelift 2008 tbh, I don't think funds will quite stretch that far.
Plus a 2008 with PDF delete and remap will probably keep me happy anyway!


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> I didnt say it would, and it wouldn't me neither i had my reasons getting my car which wasnt the top spec either. just your reply to the post didnt make sense against what he said.
> 
> what he was saying is the same model but a higher spec i.e. if you had a astra sri and a vxr pulled up this is a superior spec car of the same model
> 
> seeing a FR running 230+ will still look like an FR though if it pulled up besides you. im not here to debate wether modded will beat a standard FR


No no I get what you're saying, yes it's still not the "top of the range" of that model.

But the original point was that a Fabia VRS is a better car than the Ibiza FR because the FR is not "top of the range" of the Ibizas. So a top of a range Ka is better than an entry level Audi R8? It just makes no sense whatsoever! (And that wasn't any of your posts by the way, which all do make sense ha!)


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> Has anyone suggested something for 4k yet ?.


Yeah I did.... a Golf 1.9 GTTDI 130/150


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

This?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Sporty, isn't a straight line.


Yes that is correct, but i'm sure the chassis in both these car will give most a run for there money have you drive the new F30 chassis yet?, if i just wanted straight line i would have bought another car Torque for me is very important


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes that is correct, but i'm sure the chassis in both these car will give most a run for there money have you drive the new F30 chassis yet?, if i just wanted straight line i would have bought another car Torque for me is very important


335d weighs 191lb more than the 335i, lard ass is not sporty. Torque has bugger all to do with it.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> 335d weighs 191lb more than the 335i, lard ass is not sporty. Torque has bugger all to do with it.


Weight has also ways been important , i had an e30 325i in the 80's and that was fantastic, and have driven the new M5 on track 2 ton's so i suppose you wont want one either, Drove 1M it was more to my liking.
Well i'm i surprised you said that:lol: NO and this Thread is about the big DDDD not the big PPPP i would have a big Petrol any day if i could sell it again and afford the petrol:lol: Why don't we all have V8 M3's off course they are more sporty, i have a Cooper S for fun as well

Torque has bugger all to do with it don't make me laugh in the real world Torque makes or brakes a car, the new F30 328i has a cracking 4 pot but not enough torque end off, i was after a M135i when bought my current car but went all sensible LOL, and it has one of the best engine's in the upto £40k bracket at the minute , but i bet you don't like it either

You can have fun in any car if you can drive it off it wheels 

Yes i have taken the Bait:lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Weight has also ways been important , i had an e30 325i in the 80's and that was fantastic, and have driven the new M5 on track 2 ton's so i suppose you wont want one either, Drove 1M it was more to my liking.
> Well i'm i surprised you said that:lol: NO and this Thread is about the big DDDD not the big PPPP i would have a big Petrol any day if i could sell it again and afford the petrol:lol: Why don't we all have V8 M3's off course they are more sporty, i have a Cooper S for fun as well
> 
> Torque has bugger all to do with it don't make me laugh in the real world Torque makes or brakes a car, the new F30 328i has a cracking 4 pot but not enough torque end off, i was after a M135i when bought my current car but went all sensible LOL, and it has one of the best engine's in the upto £40k bracket at the minute , but i bet you don't like it either
> ...


Torque is irrelevant in something like an exige.

Sporty car for fun, diesel car for mile crunching.

I don't like the m135i, I don't see its point.

There are cars i'd get pleasure sooner out of crashing into a wall than driving.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Have you driven a M135i hard?
Can't see the point of it will you will soon when the M235i and M435i launch soon. it is a show case car just to annoy other marks at it's price point and i bet the M435i will sell well

Lotus that is completely different sector to the mainstream how many Lotus cars do you see out on the road most a kept in the garage do 2000miles a year i would rather have a daily driver with good levels of fun than a once a month blast in a car that sit's with a cover on , then in garage for the rest of the time, if we wanted fun we would all have Lotus, And any light weight rear drive, but hey why are so little built?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Have you driven a M135i hard?
> Can't see the point of it will you will soon when the M235i and M435i launch soon. it is a show case car just to annoy other marks at it's price point and i bet the M435i will sell well
> 
> Lotus that is completely different sector to the mainstream how many Lotus cars do you see out on the road most a kept in the garage do 2000miles a year i would rather have a daily driver with good levels of fun than a once a month blast in a car that sit's with a cover on , then in garage for the rest of the time, if we wanted fun we would all have Lotus, And any light weight rear drive, but hey why are so little built?


I wouldn't want to drive an m135i. Nothing about it appeals to me.

You're missing the point of a sporty car. It's not about being sensible.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

This is the thread Heading 3000 to 4000 what sporty diesel

So how does a Lotus fit with this sporty Diesel? would a R18 be ok for him ? a well driven diesel would give alot of very sporty motors a run for there money and i believe the M135i was shortlisted for ECOTY? and did rather well even when Lotus and Pagini shared the spoils


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> This is the thread Heading 3000 to 4000 what sporty diesel
> 
> So how does a Lotus fit with this sporty Diesel? would a R18 be ok for him ? a well driven diesel would give alot of very sporty motors a run for there money and i believe the M135i was shortlisted for ECOTY? and did rather well even when Lotus and Pagini shared the spoils


You're right and I pointed out, diesels aren't sporty 

Lotus is sporty, a diesel is frugal.

Wonder how many threads like this there's been in motoring now :lol: is that the petrol m135i?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

List of sports cars for you just don't play i spy in the car with this list



Adrenaline Motorsport (UK)
Alpine (France, Defunct)
Ariel Motor Company (UK)
Arrinera (Poland)
Artega Motors (Germany)
Ascari (UK)
Caparo (UK)
Caterham (UK)
Cizeta (Italy)
Clan (UK)
Danvignes (France, Defunct) 1937-1939
Darrian/Davrian Cars (UK)
Delfino (UK)
Donkervoort (Netherlands)
Edran (Belgium)
Etox (Turkey)
FYK (Norway)
Gillet (Belgium)
Ginetta (UK)
GKD Sports Cars (UK)
Gumpert (Germany)
Hommell (France)
Hurtan (Spain)
Isdera (Switzerland, Defunct)
Jösse Car (Sweden) Defunct
Kaipan (Czech Republic)
Koenigsegg (Sweden)
Leblanc (Switzerland)
Leopard (Poland)
Lightning Car Company (UK)
Lister Cars (UK)
Lola Cars (UK)
Marcos (UK, Defunct)
Marussia Motors (Russia)
Melling Wildcat (UK)
Morgan (UK)
Noble (UK)
Orca Engineering (Switzerland)
Pagani (Italy)
PGO (France)
Quantum Sports Cars (UK)
Qvale (Italy)
Radical Sportscars (UK)
Rimac Automobili (Croatia)
Rochdale (UK, Defunct)
Sebring (sports car) (UK)
Spyker Cars (Netherlands)
Tauro Sport Auto (Spain)
TMC (Ireland)
Tramontana (Spain)
TVR (UK)
Ultima Sports (UK)
Venturi (Monaco)
Westfield Sportscars (UK)
Wiesmann (Germany)
Yes! (Germany)
Zenvo (Denmark)


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I want me a donkervoort, whatever that is


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> I want me a donkervoort, whatever that is


It would suit you,not quite sure whats happened at the back though......


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I sort of like it, from the front at least, looks like a caterham with balls


----------

